# 14 1/2 crossfeed screw



## Chuck K (Apr 8, 2013)

The crossfeed nut and screw on my South Bend 14 1/2 is worn out.  I've ordered a new nut from Mike at Jayhawk machine but I'm not having any luck finding 11/16-8 LH acme rod.  Does anyone know where it can be bought?  If I can't purchase it, I'll cut one myself once I have the new nut to fit the threads to....but it would be a whole lot easier to just machine the ends of an existing threaded rod.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 9, 2013)

I buy off Wholesale Tools time to time, and they have a good supply of left and right acme's at good
prices.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 9, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> I buy off Wholesale Tools time to time, and they have a good supply of left and right acme's at good
> prices.




Thanks for the repy.  I just searched for Wholesale Tools and came up with: http://www.wttool.com.  If that's the site you're talking about they don't have it in 11/16-8.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to make my own.  I have Fastenal checking with their supplier and they haven't gotten back to me yet.  I don't have real high hopes.  Basically I think if I do find it, it will be a special order and priced as such. Maybe if I have to make it, I'll make a couple extras in case someone else runs into the same problem.  Mike at jayhawk machine would have repaired my leadscrew with a section of 5/8" and installed a new nut before attaching the ends to the screw.  I'm sure that would be a good fix but I kind of like to do most of the repair myself.

Chuck


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> Thanks for the repy.  I just searched for Wholesale Tools and came up with: http://www.wttool.com.  If that's the site you're talking about they don't have it in 11/16-8.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to make my own.  I have Fastenal checking with their supplier and they haven't gotten back to me yet.  I don't have real high hopes.  Basically I think if I do find it, it will be a special order and priced as such. Maybe if I have to make it, I'll make a couple extras in case someone else runs into the same problem.  Mike at jayhawk machine would have repaired my leadscrew with a section of 5/8" and installed a new nut before attaching the ends to the screw.  I'm sure that would be a good fix but I kind of like to do most of the repair myself.
> 
> Chuck


 
I've always tried to exhaust every possible resource I could before having to bite the bullet and buy from Fastenal. Their prices are like MSRP. I've seen numerous threads about this and usually the guys end up going to Jayhawk or someone else with the ability to do it. I've gotten some things from Mike and have been very happy with his products. Good luck Chuck.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok...Fastenal got back to me.  They have no vendors that supply 11/16-8.  One of their vendors will cut a 6' piece for 200.00.  That's about what I expected.  I need about 14" so that puts it out of my league.  Looks like I'll wait for my nut to get here and cut my own.

Chuck


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 16, 2013)

I had time to make my crossfeed screw this weekend.  It turned out alright.  The nut doesn't fit as tight as I would like but it's uniform and I have about .008 play in it now.  Not perfect but much better than what I had.  Here's some pics of the new screw beside the old screw.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks great, nice work.


----------



## rafe (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a feeling mine looks a bit like that. I do like the way yours came out it looks great ....


----------



## Clausing (Apr 21, 2013)

Quite a quality Acme threading job there. 

I haven't gotten into my 14 1/2 yet as I had to rebuild my 4914 Clausing to start making pieces for the SB.

Your effort has given me some much needed momentum to start on the SB, she looks so lonely in that dark corner of the shop.

I really appreciate the pictures as they showcase your craftmanship.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 21, 2013)

"I really appreciate the pictures as they showcase your craftmanship."

 Thanks.  What takes a real craftsman 1 hour takes me about 5...and often a do over.  ) 

Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> "I really appreciate the pictures as they showcase your craftmanship."
> 
> Thanks.  What takes a real craftsman 1 hour takes me about 5...and often a do over.  )
> 
> Chuck


I just call that a learning curve! LOL


----------

